# Which NFL team is the worst



## DietCherry (Dec 23, 2016)

Which team do you hate the most and which team is actually the worst at the game


----------



## Tranhuviya (Dec 23, 2016)

Your favorite team.


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 23, 2016)

Hate the most: Vikings

Actually the worst: Browns


----------



## Jacquetta (Dec 23, 2016)

Hate the most: Steelers.

Actually the worst: Browns or Bears.


----------



## CatParty (Dec 23, 2016)

Tranhuviya said:


> Your favorite team.



This. 

When they're losing you hate them and they're the worst


----------



## Azazel (Dec 23, 2016)

As a Missouri native I am obligated to say the Rams. 

I hope Stan Kroenke is raped by badgers with AIDS, and then when he lets his team fuck him up the ass he gives all of them AIDS as well.


----------



## meatslab (Dec 23, 2016)

All of them. Sports are gay


----------



## Muncie Anderson (Dec 23, 2016)

Azazel said:


> As a Missouri native I am obligated to say the Rams.
> 
> I hope Stan Kroenke is raped by badgers with AIDS, and then when he lets his team fuck him up the ass he gives all of them AIDS as well.



Meanwhile, St. Louis became the de facto market that every disgruntled team threatens to move to when their owners try shaking down city or state governments for money to finance a new stadium.  Funny how they _moved_ to St. Louis for exactly the same reason over 20 years ago.


----------



## Jace E. Denton (Dec 23, 2016)

fuck the cowboys


----------



## Cuck Norris (Dec 23, 2016)

Tranhuviya said:


> Your favorite team.





CatParty said:


> This.
> 
> When they're losing you hate them and they're the worst


Jacksonville.


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Dec 23, 2016)

The Knicks.


----------



## bearycool (Dec 23, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> Actually the worst: Browns



Like srsly, how does one have a 0-14 season. You aren't in highschool anymore you nig-nogs.


----------



## CatParty (Dec 23, 2016)

I thinks we can all agree we hate the patriots


----------



## Asuka (Dec 23, 2016)

I can't stand NFL, so instead I'll go with college football.

Hate the most: Really tough question, it's a tie between Alabama and Florida State.

Really the worst: Obviously Rutgers

also yeah fuck the patriots


----------



## bearycool (Dec 23, 2016)

CatParty said:


> I thinks we can all agree we hate the patriots



I hope Tom Brady gets raped and murdered in prison.


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Dec 23, 2016)

bearycool said:


> I hope Tom Brady gets raped and murdered in prison.


What Tom Brady did at the 2015 AFC Championship Game is potatoes to what Chris has done.


----------



## Muncie Anderson (Dec 23, 2016)

bearycool said:


> Like srsly, how does one have a 0-14 season. You aren't in highschool anymore you nig-nogs.



Ask the Lions; they did the same thing a while ago.


----------



## Bassomatic (Dec 23, 2016)

3 way tie, any team playing the eagles, cowboys just for being alive, and patriots for Tom Bradys gay aids.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Dec 24, 2016)

Who the fuck watches the NFL, it's a bunch of homoerotic muscley fucks in tights running around trying to tackle each other and have a big old cuddle puddle.


----------



## bearycool (Dec 24, 2016)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> Who the fuck watches the NFL, it's a bunch of homoerotic muscley fucks in tights running around trying to tackle each other and have a big old cuddle puddle.


Hot. Keep talking daddy


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Dec 24, 2016)

bearycool said:


> Hot. Keep talking daddy


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Dec 24, 2016)

Muncie Anderson said:


> Ask the Lions; they did the same thing a while ago.



I'm a Lions fan.  Their winless season is a lot worse than the Browns this year.  Everyone knew the Browns were going to suck this year while the Lions actually had high expectations after they went undefeated in the preseason and had an ok season the year before with a pretty decent QB in Kitna.

So the Lions are worse than the Browns.  They haven't won a playoff game since 1991, which was before the Original Browns moved to Baltimore and became the Ravens.  This is despite having one of the five greatest RBs (Barry Sanders) and WRs (Calvin Johnson) of all time who both retired while they were still in their prime cuz they knew it was hopeless because they were playing for the fucking Lions.  Between those two dominant eras, their best player was Jason Hansen, a fucking kicker.

Most hated is definitely the Cowboys for Jerry Jones being a scumbag and signing a bunch of scumbags.


----------



## Joy-Sama (Dec 24, 2016)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> I'm a Lions fan.  Their winless season is a lot worse than the Browns this year.  Everyone knew the Browns were going to suck this year while the Lions actually had high expectations after they went undefeated in the preseason and had an ok season the year before with a pretty decent QB in Kitna.
> 
> So the Lions are worse than the Browns.  They haven't won a playoff game since 1991, which was before the Original Browns moved to Baltimore and became the Ravens.  This is despite having one of the five greatest RBs (Barry Sanders) and WRs (Calvin Johnson) of all time who both retired while they were still in their prime cuz they knew it was hopeless because they were playing for the fucking Lions.  Between those two dominant eras, their best player was Jason Hansen, a fucking kicker.
> 
> Most hated is definitely the Cowboys for Jerry Jones being a scumbag and signing a bunch of scumbags.


Wait a minute, THE FUCKING LIONS STILL EXIST? 

Damn. And thought the Jacksonville Jaguars were bad. They need to make a T-shirt that says, "_*At least we're not the Lions!"*_


----------



## 0xDEADBEEF (Dec 24, 2016)

CatParty said:


> I thinks we can all agree we hate the patriots



You have no idea just how much you can truly hate the pats until you've experienced being a Seahawks fan


----------



## Joy-Sama (Dec 24, 2016)

Most Hated: The Ravens (Because FUCK Ray Rice for smacking his bitch up), Patriots (Fuck Tom Brady), and the Falcons (They never should've gave Michael Vick a dog.)

Worst Teams: Jaguars (We suck.), Raiders (Poor as hell, football/baseball diamond looks like a beach shore dumpster fire.), and the Lions (You know why, and it's funny as hell.)


----------



## CatParty (Dec 24, 2016)

0xDEADBEEF said:


> You have no idea just how much you can truly hate the pats until you've experienced being a Seahawks fan




Or a jets fan


----------



## TiggerNits (Dec 24, 2016)

Hate the most: Chargers or 49ers

Actual Worst: Browns or 49ers

College

Hate the Worst: Florida and Oregon

Actual worst: Anyone who loses to a PAC12 team


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 24, 2016)

CFB-wise:

Hate the most: Florida State or Alabama

Actual worst: Texas State, Rutgers, Kansas


----------



## Jacquetta (Dec 24, 2016)

If we're doing CFB too:
Hate the most: Michigan, West Virginia
Actual worst: Notre Dame (aka my team).I know they're going to suck at least half the time but they still disappoint me anyway.And then when they don't suck they get caught committing academic misconduct and have to vacate wins. 

(seriously though Rutgers is unbelievably fucking awful. I just feel bad for Rutgers fans/alumni.)


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Dec 24, 2016)

lol Notre Lame, Harbaugh May be a full blown lunatic but at least he doesn't have a body count like Kelly...


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 24, 2016)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> I'm a Lions fan.  Their winless season is a lot worse than the Browns this year.  Everyone knew the Browns were going to suck this year while the Lions actually had high expectations after they went undefeated in the preseason and had an ok season the year before with a pretty decent QB in Kitna.
> 
> So the Lions are worse than the Browns.  They haven't won a playoff game since 1991, which was before the Original Browns moved to Baltimore and became the Ravens.  This is despite having one of the five greatest RBs (Barry Sanders) and WRs (Calvin Johnson) of all time who both retired while they were still in their prime cuz they knew it was hopeless because they were playing for the fucking Lions.  Between those two dominant eras, their best player was Jason Hansen, a fucking kicker.
> 
> Most hated is definitely the Cowboys for Jerry Jones being a scumbag and signing a bunch of scumbags.


lol Remember the Millen Man March? Fans marching outside Ford Field with bags on their heads and then like half the arena walkin out in the second quarter of the last home game


----------



## Jacquetta (Dec 24, 2016)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> lol Notre Lame, Harbaugh May be a full blown lunatic but at least he doesn't have a body count like Kelly...


Completely forgot about that since I'm a casual college football fan at best, tbh. I don't understand how Kelley wasn't slapped with criminal negligence charges. 

Can't wait to see him fired. Maybe they oughta take a look at the AD, too.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Dec 24, 2016)

Jacquetta said:


> Completely forgot about that since I'm a casual college football fan at best, tbh. I don't understand how Kelley wasn't slapped with criminal negligence charges.
> 
> Can't wait to see him fired. Maybe they oughta take a look at the AD, too.


he and the admin also bullied a rape victim into committing suicide


----------



## NG 070 (Dec 24, 2016)

I have a special hate boner for the Patriots (a bunch of rotten cheaters who get away with it because Bellichick and Goodell are each other's fuccbois) and the Cowboys. And whichever team signed Michael Vick on is automatically the worst.

And as a Vikings fan, I feel I should have an obligation to hate the Green Bay Packers by default, but I really have no feelings for them one way or the other. I do hate Da Bears, though.


----------



## Hanamura (Dec 24, 2016)

Surprised nobody's mentioned the Chargers yet. (I love my home team, but damn they suck.)

I hate the Raiders the most though


----------



## Jacquetta (Dec 24, 2016)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> he and the admin also bullied a rape victim into committing suicide


Jesus christ that didn't make the news where I live at all. 

Mild powerlevel, I grew up in Buckeye territory but always thought a lot of Ohio State fans were massive douchebags so I tended to avoid saying that. I got sneered at less if I said I was a Notre Dame fan (it wasn't a lie, my dad's a Chicago native with a Notre Dame backer uncle so obviously those are the teams I was brought up to support). I think it's time to stop doing that.


----------



## CatParty (Dec 25, 2016)

Hanamura said:


> Surprised nobody's mentioned the Chargers yet. (I love my home team, but damn they suck.)
> 
> I hate the Raiders the most though




Raiders fans are like the juggalos of the nfl


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Dec 25, 2016)

Hanamura said:


> Surprised nobody's mentioned the Chargers yet. (I love my home team, but damn they suck.)
> 
> I hate the Raiders the most though


lol they lost to the browns


----------



## Bork Laser (Dec 25, 2016)

The Jets. When your own fans constantly boo you, you know you fucking suck.


----------



## Jace E. Denton (Dec 25, 2016)

when your team knocks a hated division rival out of the playoff picture, wins their division and does it with a last second touchdown on Christmas Day

when your one co-worker is a ravens fan and tomorrow is going to be amazing


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 2, 2017)

We walked away from a ok season, with a great future QB.. and our last dying breath we cucked Tony Romo.
10/10 season fam.


----------



## Bork Laser (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm changing my answer. The Bills. When the Jets beat you 30 to 10, maybe its time to just not be a team anymore.


----------



## TowinKarz (Jan 2, 2017)

Hate: Patriots.  Not for the winning, necessarily, but the attitude while doing the winning.  It's like, the Steelers, but more arrogant and less faux blue-collar flag waving. 

Worst: Jets     Yeah, they may not be the worst right now, but, body of work wise, they've been in the lower half to bottom of the league for the vast majority of their existence and those brief rises to the top never result in sustained success, their greatest moment is so far in the past that it's celebrated by people who weren't even alive to see it because that's literally all they have.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 3, 2017)

aside from buttfumble my favorite terrible team memes are




 




and


----------



## Boundless Emotion (Jan 3, 2017)

CatParty said:


> aside from buttfumble my favorite terrible team memes are
> 
> View attachment 170051
> 
> ...


Unfortunately the guys behind the browns jersey retired it after the Cavs won. In all honesty Cleveland gutted the team this year and everyone expected them to go winless. But I think they're in better shape than the 49ers or bears who are about in the same process the Browns were in a year ago. If Cleveland hits on some of their draft picks in the upcoming years they might win more than four games. It might be an understatement to rate me optimistic.


----------



## bacterium (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## AnchuentProphecy (Jan 3, 2017)

The team I hate the most is the 49rs. Having lived in the Bay Area I know first hand how obnoxious their fans are. 

The worst team either the Lions or Browns.


----------



## c-no (Jan 3, 2017)

Hanamura said:


> Surprised nobody's mentioned the Chargers yet. (I love my home team, but damn they suck.)


Considering how the Chargers are, they do deserve mention considering how things have been for them.


----------



## cumrobbery (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## SuperJ (Jan 3, 2017)

Hate:  The Cardinals.  Their fans luck into a SuperBowl when Warner has a career resurgence.  Ever since then, they carry on like their inept owners or band wagon fans never existed.  They all believe that they deseve to be considered an elite NFL team and any loss they get, the refs definitely had a hand in screwing them.

Worst:  Sadly, my Niners are the worst.  They are hopefully getting rid of the dumpster fire that is their front office, but with Jed still in charge, I am not holding my breath.  I wouldn't have trusted our craptastic former GM to draft a Pee Wee team and becaus of his ineptitude, the talent on the team is more shallow than a kiddie pool.  They have 80 mil in cap space and I dont trust them to spend half that in FA.  The pain will only continue.


----------



## Boundless Emotion (Jan 4, 2017)

SuperJ said:


> Hate:  The Cardinals.  Their fans luck into a SuperBowl when Warner has a career resurgence.  Ever since then, they carry on like their inept owners or band wagon fans never existed.  They all believe that they deseve to be considered an elite NFL team and any loss they get, the refs definitely had a hand in screwing them.
> 
> Worst:  Sadly, my Niners are the worst.  They are hopefully getting rid of the dumpster fire that is their front office, but with Jed still in charge, I am not holding my breath.  I wouldn't have trusted our craptastic former GM to draft a Pee Wee team and becaus of his ineptitude, the talent on the team is more shallow than a kiddie pool.  They have 80 mil in cap space and I dont trust them to spend half that in FA.  The pain will only continue.


To be fair, what free agent would want to go to the 49ers, knowing what a fucked up situation they'd be walking into? It's been the same problem for the Browns for years, just their name alone scares off any legitimate free agency pickups. Which is why I approve of their current strategy of finding young talent through the draft and, hopefully, when they have a good young core of players hit the free agency market hard.

I think the bears are slightly worse of than the Niners, because they're still saddled with that awful Cutler contract.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jan 4, 2017)

SuperJ said:


> Hate:  The Cardinals.  Their fans luck into a SuperBowl when Warner has a career resurgence.  Ever since then, they carry on like their inept owners or band wagon fans never existed.  They all believe that they deseve to be considered an elite NFL team and any loss they get, the refs definitely had a hand in screwing them.
> 
> Worst:  Sadly, my Niners are the worst.  They are hopefully getting rid of the dumpster fire that is their front office, but with Jed still in charge, I am not holding my breath.  I wouldn't have trusted our craptastic former GM to draft a Pee Wee team and becaus of his ineptitude, the talent on the team is more shallow than a kiddie pool.  They have 80 mil in cap space and I dont trust them to spend half that in FA.  The pain will only continue.



As a Wolverines fan I love the Niners ownership for running Harbaugh out of town even though he was the best coach they had since Walsh retired.


----------



## TiggerNits (Jan 4, 2017)

SuperJ said:


> Hate:  The Cardinals.  Their fans luck into a SuperBowl when Warner has a career resurgence.  Ever since then, they carry on like their inept owners or band wagon fans never existed.  They all believe that they deseve to be considered an elite NFL team and any loss they get, the refs definitely had a hand in screwing them.
> 
> Worst:  Sadly, my Niners are the worst.  They are hopefully getting rid of the dumpster fire that is their front office, but with Jed still in charge, I am not holding my breath.  I wouldn't have trusted our craptastic former GM to draft a Pee Wee team and becaus of his ineptitude, the talent on the team is more shallow than a kiddie pool.  They have 80 mil in cap space and I dont trust them to spend half that in FA.  The pain will only continue.



Rob Schnieder just asked Jed to let him get some money together top buy the 9ers, this would be an upgrade

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000768671/article/adam-sandlers-friend-offers-to-purchase-49ers

Also, as someone who lives in AZ now, I kinda like the Cards (Still route for my Broncos though). Their fans aren't too bad and since my wife is one of them I cheer for them as my NFC team. They never seem to get any of the decent call/play-by-play guys for their TV stuff though.

And I've never heard a Cards fan complain about refs in my 8 years here aside from James Harrison's awful shit during that Super Bowl, which was well founded as Harrison is the biggest Goon in the NFL


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jan 5, 2017)

Places like Jacksonville/Tampa/Arizona will tend to struggle because a lot of people living there are retirees who have moved there and root for their hometown teams and sometimes the other team's fans will outnumber the home fans and it will feel like an away game.


----------



## Maruukat (Jan 5, 2017)

The Eagles and the Jets are garbage teams.
For CFB, Rutgers is the worst.


----------



## TiggerNits (Jan 5, 2017)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> Places like Jacksonville/Tampa/Arizona will tend to struggle because a lot of people living there are retirees who have moved there and root for their hometown teams and sometimes the other team's fans will outnumber the home fans and it will feel like an away game.



Very true, plus in the Cardinals case they were terrible when they came over from St Louis and didn't make the play offs for an extremely long stretch, so most people actually from AZ were Cowboys, Broncos and Raiders fans through the 80s or so because why cheer for a loser team you got from the Midwest? After that Superbowl run I've seen a whole lot more Cards fans around, from jerseys and bumper stickers to tattoos and yard signs, though in Phoenix they only seem to have a following in the higher income areas, the poors there still cheer for the Cowboys


----------



## Darndirty (Jan 5, 2017)

There's only 2 answers, the Browns and jacksonville, okay maybe also the texans.


----------



## The Janitor (Jan 5, 2017)

As someone who doesn't really care about football (except for the Superbowl, and only because the Puppy Bowl is a thousand times funnier), I'll just stick both of my native teams on here:

Worst: Seahawks

Actually bad: Vikings.

And don't get me started on those fucking gophers...


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jan 6, 2017)

The Janitor said:


> And don't get me started on those fucking gophers...



@Pine Tar is a big fan of them


----------



## The Janitor (Jan 6, 2017)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> @Pine Tar is a big fan of them



They're just a shitty team. You hear about the recent scandal? It's the start of #Gophergate.


----------



## neverendingmidi (Jan 6, 2017)

Most hated: Patriots

Actual worst? How can there even be a debate as long as the Browns exist? 

Somebody mentioned them getting young talent. Which, okay fine. Except they have no offensive line, so they keep getting quarterbacks, only to have them totally destroyed by the end of the season. It's suicide to be drafted as the Brown's quarterback.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jan 7, 2017)

The Janitor said:


> They're just a shitty team. You hear about the recent scandal? It's the start of #Gophergate.


yeah hence why Pine Tar should be their next head coach.  he can write up gang rape formations for them


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jan 7, 2017)

neverendingmidi said:


> Most hated: Patriots
> 
> Actual worst? How can there even be a debate as long as the Browns exist?
> 
> Somebody mentioned them getting young talent. Which, okay fine. Except they have no offensive line, so they keep getting quarterbacks, only to have them totally destroyed by the end of the season. It's suicide to be drafted as the Brown's quarterback.



The Browns have won a playoffs game since the first Bush administration IIRC.  The Lions have been inept since the 1950s despite having the greatest WR and RB of their respective generations


----------



## Boundless Emotion (Jan 9, 2017)

neverendingmidi said:


> Most hated: Patriots
> 
> Actual worst? How can there even be a debate as long as the Browns exist?
> 
> Somebody mentioned them getting young talent. Which, okay fine. Except they have no offensive line, so they keep getting quarterbacks, only to have them totally destroyed by the end of the season. It's suicide to be drafted as the Brown's quarterback.






Kinda proves your point. I agree about the offensive line, but right up until last year they had a solid group with Joe Thomas, Alex Mack, and Michael Schwartz as perennial pro bowlers. Even then our quarterback play wasn't good. I think they want THE GUY at quarterback and build from there.


----------



## TiggerNits (Jan 9, 2017)

The issue is Cleveland builds teams ass-backwards, You draft a QB early when you have a defense that can get off the field in under 10 plays, because thats the only way a younger QB will get enough reps to actually accrue reasonable positive experience. And before that you still need a reasonable O-line that can run block worth a damn, so you give the defense a reason to guess. The Browns just keep throwing QBs in the grinder without any reason against well reseted defenses (Because their offense stays on the field for long stretches while the Browns defense flounders) and then when it is time for them to play, they know that it's going to be a pass or an inside run that a good 4-3 team can stop with a pass rush anyhow since their O-line can't open holes.

The way they could address this would be to do the opposite of what they have been doing and trade AWAY their 1st round picks, because the players the need are going in the 3rd and 4th rounds. If they do this for 2-3 years, rotate in lower priced free agents with 3-6 years of experience and build a young defense with 2 or 3 vets at SS, OLB and maybe a D-lineman that can create pressure and generate stops (Not even turn overs, just 3 and outs), a promising Lineman or even blocking Tight End in late rounds and then bank those 1st round trades until an NFL ready college QB comes on the market all while avoiding the temptation to take flashy college RBs and receivers for a year or two, they'll atleast be Wild Card hopeful by the end of the decade.


----------



## SuperJ (Jan 11, 2017)

TiggerNits said:


> Very true, plus in the Cardinals case they were terrible when they came over from St Louis and didn't make the play offs for an extremely long stretch, so most people actually from AZ were Cowboys, Broncos and Raiders fans through the 80s or so because why cheer for a loser team you got from the Midwest? After that Superbowl run I've seen a whole lot more Cards fans around, from jerseys and bumper stickers to tattoos and yard signs, though in Phoenix they only seem to have a following in the higher income areas, the poors there still cheer for the Cowboys


I live in AZ and Cards gear tends to only be visible when they are winning.


----------



## TiggerNits (Jan 11, 2017)

SuperJ said:


> I live in AZ and Cards gear tends to only be visible when they are winning.




Huh. I'm way South here in AZ and I see it pretty regularly even when they've been iffy, like this season. Though I suppose it varies from town to to like a lot of places, and Phoenix seems like it would be pretty band wagon


----------



## EnixSquared (Jan 18, 2017)

Browns obviously and after them probably either the Jets/Bears/49ers. Kind of hard to pick


----------



## Strelok (Feb 13, 2017)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> The Browns have won a playoffs game since the first Bush administration IIRC.  The Lions have been inept since the 1950s despite having the greatest WR and RB of their respective generations



But the current Browns didn't win that playoff game. The Ravens who were the Browns then did. While the history of the old Browns belongs entirely to the City of Cleveland for sure, I can't agree with attributing any of that era's organizational competence to the current dipshits running the Browns right now.

Plus the Lions keep bafflingly getting into the WildCard slot, so they are at worst aggressively medicore.


----------



## facepalm (Mar 9, 2017)

The Redskins are the dumbest organization in sports, led by the stupidest motherfucker alive.


----------



## Boundless Emotion (Mar 10, 2017)

I disagree, the Browns traded for Brock Osweiler and a second round pick in 2018. Unless we use that pick and turn it into Jimmy Garapolo, I think the Browns still hold the title as shittiest team.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Mar 10, 2017)

Boundless Emotion said:


> I disagree, the Browns traded for Brock Osweiler and a second round pick in 2018. Unless we use that pick and turn it into Jimmy Garapolo, I think the Browns still hold the title as shittiest team.



That's actually smart of them cuz they have 100 million in cap space and have to spend money somewhere due to rules regarding the salary cap floor. They're basically paying for a 2nd round pick


----------



## Boundless Emotion (Mar 10, 2017)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> That's actually smart of them cuz they have 100 million in cap space and have to spend money somewhere due to rules regarding the salary cap floor. They're basically paying for a 2nd round pick


It's actually not the trade itself or the reasoning behind it I have a problem with, just what we got back for it. Houston was desperate to get out of the Osweiler deal, so they can at least make a run at Tony Romo. The Browns could have milked that desperation and asked for a first round pick next year or a second rounder this year along with a pick next year. I just think we absorbed too much money in cap with not enough to show for it (yet). All the while we still haven't resigned our best receiver, Terrelle  Pryor, who is probably going to sign elsewhere.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 10, 2017)

facepalm said:


> The Redskins are the dumbest organization in sports, led by the stupidest motherfucker alive.




http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2696712-scot-mccloughan-fired-as-redskins-gm-after-2-seasons


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Mar 10, 2017)

Boundless Emotion said:


> It's actually not the trade itself or the reasoning behind it I have a problem with, just what we got back for it. Houston was desperate to get out of the Osweiler deal, so they can at leas make a run at Tony Romo. The Browns could have milked that desperation and asked for a first round pick next year or a second rounder this year along with a pick next year. I just think we absorbed too much money in cap with not enough to show for it (yet). All the while we still haven't resigned our best receiver, Terrelle  Pryor, who is probably going to sign elsewhere.


100 mil in cap space. They literally have to spend money or get penalized. They got at least 80 mil to sign that fuckeye Pryor, if they can't resign him it's not due to money but because he doesn't want to be a brown


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Mar 10, 2017)

CatParty said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2696712-scot-mccloughan-fired-as-redskins-gm-after-2-seasons
> 
> 
> View attachment 191454


They gave the Milton in office space treatment for like a month before firing him on top of that


----------



## El Porko Fako (Mar 10, 2017)

CatParty said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2696712-scot-mccloughan-fired-as-redskins-gm-after-2-seasons
> 
> 
> View attachment 191454



Probably also had something to do with McCloughan letting both of the Redskin's 1000 yard receivers go in free agency, and after fucking up this spectacularly, their franchise QB asked to be traded.

The Redskins are hilarious shit show right now, and they're more than likely going to have a pretty bad record next year, but I think the Brownies have them beat out right now. That organization has no idea what there doing. Even though most analysts say the Browns should/will draft Myles Garret with there No.1 pick, I see them picking some one else and fucking up royally.

EDIT: Let's not forget that Jets have fuck all on offense right now. They're pegging up to be pretty atrocious next year too.


----------

